# 4x4 Slash setups



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, out of the box the thing is HORRIBLE at Mike's. 

Tires - don't work
Suspension - like a rock

It's like trying to drive a bouncing basket ball.

I changed to my Pro-Line BowTies. These are mounted on stock wheels which may cause some goofy offset issue, but they worked. Noticeable difference.

I moved my shocks, both front and rear to the outter most holes on the lower arms to counter act the severe body rolling and subsequent attitude change that it was doing. This seemed to help but made the front end very stiff. Bounce city!

So at the suggestion of Thomas Wells I went to a 30 wt oil in the front, and eventually moved back in 1 hole on the lower to soften the front up. This made it a bit better still. 

It still seems very rough and bouncy and just overall unpredictable. 

The platinum edition includes a center diff and sway bars. I'm wondering if these may be needed items.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Also the truck comes with a 13t pinion gear, but includes an optional 18t. The 13 is just way too slow at Mike's. I put the 18 on and I'm thinking that another tooth or two may still be needed.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good info Guff. I've played with mine a little, hasn't been on the track yet. I was curious about the suspension as it does seem stiff.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

i dont have a slash but you may want to check the diffs, if they only have grease fill them with silicone diff oil! i would try like 30,000 or 50,000 in the front and like 20,000 or 15,000 in the rear, also i think losi 1/10th springs will fit the shocks! They made it to just play with so you are going to have to just try stuff until more people post race setups! But the diff oils will help with settling done the car and power transfer!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Good info Jeremy. I was already questioning the spring rates.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

You need sway bars to get the shocks soft enough for the truck to work without rolling in the corners. The truck i was driving had them and i could carry much more speed than anyone thru the corners. I am not sure about the center diff but if i had a choice i would run one


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I placed a bunch of stuff on back order but their is nothing available yet! But swaybars are a must! i should get some platinums in tomorow maybe i can come up with something that would work for you!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hold up you body and slide a Hyper 10sc under it..haha


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

:smile:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> Hold up you body and slide a Hyper 10sc under it..haha


Remember that you said that Phil


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> Remember that you said that Phil


Bring it..


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Hold up you body and slide a Hyper 10sc under it..haha


Hold up your Hyper a slide a Jammin SCRT under it


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Oohhh..heating up in here.

Hey Phil, you going to have to keep bringing in hired guns for your truck to win?


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Guffinator said:


> Oohhh..heating up in here.
> 
> Hey Phil, you going to have to keep bringing in hired guns for your truck to win?


Thats classic!

Looking forward to this Saturdays race...although it's going to be bitter cold! Bringing the big and little propane heaters for sure.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> Oohhh..heating up in here.
> 
> Hey Phil, you going to have to keep bringing in hired guns for your truck to win?


I thought you guys would have a better chance if i sit out the race..But Thomas still laid the smack down..:rotfl:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

JammInChris said:


> Hold up your Hyper a slide a Jammin SCRT under it


Why so it could break on me all the time..lol


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Why so it could break on me all the time..lol


Hope you find your backordered Ofna parts! :work: :biggrin:


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I will be their to help call the races so all you guys get to battle it out! I would like to take a slash 4x4 for a spin to see if i can help with the setups on it! If anyone wants it!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm open for suggestions! I do agree with Thomas though, I think the sway bars will be a necessity.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

JammInChris said:


> Hope you find your backordered Ofna parts! :work: :biggrin:


 Hey thats a low blow..
And i think your right about the swaybars guff..They should speed that truck up.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Hey thats a low blow..


Phil...look at the bright side, your truck is driveable :brew:


----------

